# 1st TIME NUT SMOKER HERE!!! wait that sounds weird!



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 5, 2011)

going to try smoking some nuts and would like some advice please any one help??? any one know how to do it???? from scratch????


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2011)

If you look thru the forum category you are in (the one you posted in) you will find LOTS of recipes and tutorials


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, as Scarbelly says, you'll do OK.

That sounds like telling someone you rub you Butt


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a one word answer for you. WIKI look it up and you'll find the your answer.


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 6, 2011)

I did this awhile back with I think great success.

1 tbs butter

1 tbs maple syrup

1 tsb honey

1 tsp sea salt

1/4 tsp nutmeg

1/4 cinnamon

heat and combine in a sauce pan opver med heat to dissolve dry ingredients

2 cups fresh almonds

place all in a bowl sir well

let sit for 15 minutes

heat smoker to 225

I used apple pellets in my AMZNPS sheilded from the direct heat

place nuts on wire rack, small holed, and over a tin foil covered cookie sheet.

smoke for 30 minutes-flip rack (I used 4 racks for two loads)

smoke for 90 minutes total, let cool and then munch the heck out!!

Salt to taste with sea salt, I used corse myself.

Enjoy,

Rich

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110443/smoked-my-nuts#post_681284


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

When I do almonds I just use salt. Soak them in salt water and sprinkle a little salt on top after they dry off.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

Any kind of nuts.

Pistachios

Cashews

Pecans

Almonds

Its all good.


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2011)

Fruits and nuts?  I didn't know this was a California forum?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

